# 2013 Altima, cruise control stopped working?



## SashaV (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello all,

I am the proud owner of a new 2013 Nissan Altima 3.5 SL w/ Tech Pkg. I purchased it just over a week ago with 54 miles on it.

I do most of my driving in the city (Chicago), and occasional highway driving. Cruise control was working fine. Today I noticed that when I turned on cruise control, I was not able to set the speed. I was going about 60 mph and tried to turn it on, but it just would not set. 

I do not know why it stopped working out of no where and I do not feel like taking it to service right now. Is there a way to fix this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's impossible to tell someone how to fix something unless we know what's wrong with it and that's almost impossible without being able to do some diagnostic work on the vehicle. Your best bet would be to take it to the dealer and have it fixed under warranty as soon as practical.


----------



## SashaV (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks. 

I took your advice and will be getting it checked out this Friday.


----------

